# Transit visa



## mick3621 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello: my friend from Kuwait, who holds an Iraqi passport, will be transiting through Australia on his way to meet me in Auckland. We know he will require a transit visa but his situation is complicated because he was refused a visitor visa to visit me in Australia a couple of years ago. The immigration people considered him to be a risk of overstaying his visa.
My question is: how easily do you think he would be granted a transit visa? Are they normally granted as a matter of course? His transit time would only be a couple of hours while the plane takes on passengers before continuing on to AKL. 
Thanks!


----------

